

Ask HN: Which VC is allowing founders to pitch their idea with just a prototype? - aashaykumar92

A few months ago, a VC firm announced that they were going to allow a certain amount of pitches per month which only required an MVP. Does anyone know which one? Thanks!
======
afridi
Most VC firms that make seed investments will hear pitches from founders who
just have an idea. However this would require for you to be in the VC's sweet
spot in terms of vertical or that you get a referral from someone who knows
the VC personally.

Not sure about the specific one you're asking about. I'd recommend looking at
what seed-stage funds like to invest in your vertical and then seeing if
anyone in your network has a connection there.

------
auganov
As long as you get introduced/meet in the right place, pretty much every non-
famous VC will. A lot of people don't even have prototypes. And honestly,
they'll only care about seeing the prototype if it's the sort of thing that
you can use on spot or they really get your vertical.

